# IT's soooo big!! Can I touch it?



## Overread (Mar 21, 2009)

Well Ok you can:







wait wait what is that - its even bigger!





shots from my recent trip to Kesingland Zoo - yep I am at home so on a really really really slow computer so no shots from me for a few days - just getting them onto the computer would take hours (and I am not joking) and editing - no way! So you will have to make do with these two shots from my brother of what happened when we went to see the lemurs.
What he did miss was one using me as a jumping post - going from the siderail to my backpack and then off again to the other siderail!


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 21, 2009)

Love it! I'm surprised visitors are allowed to get that close to them, in case they scratch. (And darn it, it would have been funny to see you as the jumping post)


----------



## LordNikon (Mar 21, 2009)

That was great, I like it a lot


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 21, 2009)

Ah, these are cute. Your brother did well. OK, he missed that one shot, but on the other hand succeeded in taking these, so there! All's ok. They do ask for some pp, but hey - later, hm. With time.


----------



## JE Kay (Mar 21, 2009)

That's great.... funny


----------



## dwol (Mar 22, 2009)

so cute! almost want to cuddle them. Not sure if that would be healthy though :S


----------



## chantal7 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hahaha! I love those things! They are sooo cute!


----------



## polymoog (Mar 22, 2009)

Haha lovely shots


----------



## mitsugirly (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh how cute. It really does look like he has that thought going threw his mind. lol

I can't wait to make it to the zoo once it warms up enough.


----------



## Battou (Mar 22, 2009)

That is adorable.


----------



## Hobbes (Mar 23, 2009)

hahaha! It's both adorable and funny. So the lemurs are allowed to roam freely inside the zoo?? I am surprised that one of them would get so close to people and even touch you. Are you allowed to touch them?


----------



## Overread (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks all 
Not sure if photography is my brothers interest as much - least its tricky to get out of him an answer (don't talk much he don't). Though I did try drilling into him to use his knees more for shooting rather than just standing height - that might have sunk in and might not have 

They are not allowed to roam free, but they are allowed free roaming in their enclosure which is open to the public - though there is a keeper in that pen at all times (if not then the pen is locked to the public). They even have a nifty "airlock" type door setup to get in so that you don't walk out with one by accident.
As for touching them didn't try myself, though he was certainly trying to touch me (well ok my lens at least )


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 23, 2009)

Overread said:


> As for touching them didn't try myself, though he was certainly trying to touch me (well ok *my lens at least* )


 
... aaaaand your knee!!!


----------



## woojiebear (Mar 25, 2009)

lol ok the thread name caught my curiosity 
cute pictures heh


----------

